# No girls aloud men only read



## dgjswife

Come on down to the south. We all find humor in this! No doubt it is the way to go around these parts! Just kidding! But we have some great fishing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ed Stringer

:lol: :lol: nice.................... Ed.


----------



## Ed Michrina

thanx Ed . All in fun:lol:


----------



## dodge7

That was halerious, couldn't stop laughing. Right up to the point where I showed it to my wife. Oh my god what was I thinkin. Be back later, gotta go and , wash dishes, vacume, dust, what was I thinkin


----------

